# Is my firemouth about to spawn?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

i've got an adult, fat, aggressive firemouth cichlid who only shares his territory with a big full grown True Parrot Cichlid (Hoplarchus psittacus) who is more than double his size. The big parrot just kind of stays under the cave most of the time and doesnt really chase the other cichlids that often. The big firemouth on the other hand is always chasing other fish away, digging pits, trying to pull plants, and i dont know why but he is always biting/trying to move a large piece of malaysian wood near his cave. I noticed just now that firemouth has had a white ball hanging from his vent, from their behavior i am assuming the firemouth is a male and therefore it is sperm? Any thoughts?

sorry about the quality, hopefully you can make out what i am seeing.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

my FMs are always digging and chasing away others, so normal as far as I notice.... but I suspect mine are all female.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Is that the fish you are referring to as H. psittacus in the picture displaying to the firemouth?
Gary


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

killieman said:


> Is that the fish you are referring to as H. psittacus in the picture displaying to the firemouth?
> Gary


nope, thats a nicarguense


----------

